# Proxy Server : Squid problem



## Astabi (Jan 19, 2003)

Hi, I am usingmy linux machine as a proxy server to let my XP machine access the internet as well. I would rather set my machine up as a router but that didn't work at all. The proxy was up relatively fast. All was well until I one day needed to reboot my machine. I am receiving an error message now when I execute the following line:/etc/init.d/squid restart

the message i get is:
Stopping squid: /etc/init.d/squid: line 162: 1648 Aborted $SQUI
D -k check >/dev/null 2>&1
[FAILED]
Starting squid: /etc/init.d/squid: line 162: 1649 Aborted $SQUI
D $SQUID_OPTS 2>/dev/null
[FAILED]

I am using RedHat 8.0. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Astabi


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

can you post the full script please? Its trying to execute a piece of code which references squid itself and either the binary doesn't exist or has been moved (rough guess at this point)


----------



## Astabi (Jan 19, 2003)

*Squid*

Well, I ended up reinstalling Linux totally from scratch, figuring why not? A dialog box is coming up when I boot up the machine: 

"Gnome cannot get IP address, gnome may not function properly" try again?

I am logging in graphically, and use a cable modem. I can also browse the internet with my linux box. When I open a terminal window and execute /etc/init.d/squid restart

the message i get is:
Stopping squid: /etc/init.d/squid: line 162: 1648 Aborted $SQUID -k check >/dev/null 2>&1
[FAILED]
Starting squid: /etc/init.d/squid: line 162: 1649 Aborted $SQUID $SQUID_OPTS 2>/dev/null
[FAILED]

Any Ideas? thanks again !

Astabi


----------



## jchawada (Apr 25, 2007)

Astabi said:


> Hi, I am usingmy linux machine as a proxy server to let my XP machine access the internet as well. I would rather set my machine up as a router but that didn't work at all. The proxy was up relatively fast. All was well until I one day needed to reboot my machine. I am receiving an error message now when I execute the following line:/etc/init.d/squid restart
> 
> the message i get is:
> Stopping squid: /etc/init.d/squid: line 162: 1648 Aborted $SQUI
> ...


----------

